
Show HN: Toolwatch.io, measure the accuracy of your mechanical watch - AlphonseJr
https://toolwatch.io
======
willyyr
I really like the idea of this but can't see how this is supposed to work
without creating an account first. It'd be better to see some screenshots or a
small demo of how this is actually working. After that you might be able to
make me signup :).

